# Just getting started



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 25, 2006)

Going to be a fire in Petunia tomorrow for a cook this comming weekend.  My moms sisters 70th birthday party  .  Got 4 racks of Wolfe Rub Spares, 4 butts and 2 whole packers.  I also have a turkey breast in a brine that will get a good sprinkle in the morning before making its jurney to the smoker.  Life is good! 8) 



 

 

 

Imagehost - PicTiger

I'll get some more in the AM.


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 25, 2006)

Lookin' gooooooooood buddy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 25, 2006)

Man that is a lotta food. I guess the mail has been held up. I didn't get my invite


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah, thats lots of food! Where did you get all the Wolfe rub for it?


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 25, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yeah, thats lots of food! Where did you get all the Wolfe rub for it?


Any elderly relitives that live close by.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 25, 2006)

How do you store and reheat all that meat  ?

I am wondering because Thanksgiving will be easier to manage if I am not cooking the day of the holiday.


----------



## Finney (Sep 25, 2006)

geez ....  at least a pic of the pit smoking.  :?


----------



## WalterSC (Sep 25, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Going to be a fire in Petunia tomorrow for a cook this comming weekend.  My moms sisters 70th birthday party  . * Got 4 racks of Wolfe Rub Spares*, 4 butts and 2 whole packers.  I also have a turkey breast in a brine that will get a good sprinkle in the morning before making its jurney to the smoker.  Life is good! 8)
> 
> Hey was it the very same Wolfe Rub you " borrowed" from your folks??? [smilie=a_holyshit.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> How do you store and reheat all that meat  ?
> 
> I am wondering because Thanksgiving will be easier to manage if I am not cooking the day of the holiday.



For this cook I will just put it in foil and into the fridge.  I'll reheat it on my gasser at low temps.  It works great.


Petunia is HAPPY now.  Got the fire going at 06:30 and put the meat on at 7:30.  



 

 

 

 

Upload Picture with PicTiger


----------



## wittdog (Sep 26, 2006)

Can't wait to see the finished pics...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Looking good Billy boy!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Looking good Billy boy!



Trying the WR bold on that turkey breast.  SMELLS great.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 26, 2006)

Yum Yum. You must be driving your neighbors nuts.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Turkey is done.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Ribs are on!


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

looks good so far
keep em coming


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 26, 2006)

I love it when a plan comes together!
Looking Good


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 26, 2006)

Great eat's! Where did ya get the foil box? Cool gadget indeed.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice lookin turkey......everything looks great so far.....


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Great eat's! Where did ya get the foil box? Cool gadget indeed.



A friend of mine makes them.  He sells them.  Mine has my team banner on it.

http://www.middletonwoodworks.cjb.net/


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 26, 2006)

Thanks, Looks like a handy gadget! Wood is good.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Richard also makes a plastic wrap box that fits under the foil box.  Got one of them too.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Progress Pic time:



 



 

Host Images with PicTiger


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Brisket it done




 

 

 

Imagehosting - PicTiger


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 26, 2006)

MMMM! Look at them juices! Sllluuurrrrrrrrrrrrp !!!!


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 26, 2006)

Man-o-man does that look tastey! :P


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 26, 2006)

Nice lookin beef.....juicy  [smilie=thumbup.gif]


----------



## allie (Sep 26, 2006)

OH my mouth is watering!  Everything is looking great!


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

Man that brisket looks good.  It should be a happy birthday for your aunt.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

finally, everything is off the smoker.



 

 

 

Images Hosting - PicTiger


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 26, 2006)

Great looking brisket and ribs Bill.  What's the red and green stuff on top of the brisket??


----------



## Finney (Sep 26, 2006)

looks like onion, green and red peppers


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 26, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Great looking brisket and ribs Bill.  What's the red and green stuff on top of the brisket??



I tried a pepeper jelly on top.  The taste is great.  Goes well with my brisket rub.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 26, 2006)

Turkey looks great.  I see you made use of the stock thermometer.  Did it read right ?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 27, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Turkey looks great.  I see you made use of the stock thermometer.  Did it read right ?



Yeah, I started to take it out but figured I'd see if it worked.  It popped out and I checked the temp at 164*.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 27, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Cliff H.":3hd179wv]Turkey looks great.  I see you made use of the stock thermometer.  Did it read right ?



Yeah, I started to take it out but figured I'd see if it worked.  It popped out and I checked the temp at 164*.[/quote:3hd179wv]

I think the "Pop Up Timers" that come in the bird are supposed to go off at 180*!  Shows how accurate they are!   :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Sep 27, 2006)

It all looks great BTGG


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 4, 2006)

*Re: update*



			
				Eye Q said:
			
		

> this was the left over bbq that i was talking about earlier. and MAN-O-MAN was it good! the ribs were (as always) my personal favorite. i brought a little of everything back, the pulled pork is almost gone (in only two days!) but i have been hoarding the ribs for tonight! you think they look goood? you should try em!



Thats my girl.


----------

